# My created Upper body program, need some suggestions.



## Fruity (Feb 27, 2015)

3 times a week, a, b then a again.

A
Bent over row 5x5 
Bench press 5x5 
Standing shoulder press 5x5 
Pull down(machine) 3x8 
Dumbbell shrugs 3x8 
Cable Tricep extensions 3x8
Barbell bicep curls 3x8
Ab rolls 4x10
Face pulls 3x10


B
Bent over row 5x5
Deadlift 1x5
Reverse pull down(machine) 3x8
Close grip bench press 3x8

-........


For those that dont know about the pull down variations 
_Pulldown_. 


Really easy to build up in strength, through the mind muscle connection isnt there. (Cant feel the burn )

_Reversed _pull down. Same movement but now you're facing the other way.
Call feel the burn but its hard to move up in weight.





My problem is I need workout B to hit different muscles then workout A. 
*Any suggestions ?* I was thinking that thing where you hold the cable standing, then twist your body, have no clue what its called.
Also that thing where you take 1 cable for each hand and pull them together, towards the middle of your chest, bent arms.
Also that thing where you take a dumbell for each hand and flap your arms up like a bird

What are some key upper body exercises, compounds even ?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm sorry but I skipped most of your post bc I noticed something missing from your workout:


*WHERE THE FUKK ARE THE SQUATS?*


----------



## Fruity (Feb 27, 2015)

I knew that comment was coming. 

Squats are the very reason Iv started focusing on my upper body. To many risks. Deadlifts are as far as Il tread, for now. 

When I get lean il start squatting again tho


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 27, 2015)

Would you please explain what too many risks means? I see many exercises listed that are more dangerous and less natural than a properly performed barbell squat. My $.02


----------



## Fruity (Feb 27, 2015)

Could you name all of them ?

I know the deadlift is a bad boy but its a must in every upper body routine  imo, and with the press i have to tuck my head back.


To me with the squat there is just to many things that i have to focus on. Straight back, knees out, neutral head to back ratio, dont lean forward. 

Squats is one of those exercises that only perfect people can do, im just a regular joe that enjoys a fatty tripple beef burger after a good workout, im not lean.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 27, 2015)

Fat and fruity, well that's ok with us POB is fruity also :32 (16):

But you also sound like a pussy and we need to fix that asap!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 28, 2015)

Fruity said:


> Could you name all of them ?
> 
> I know the deadlift is a bad boy but its a must in every upper body routine  imo, and with the press i have to tuck my head back.
> 
> ...



If only perfect ppl do squats then explain the over abundance of half squatters in the gym....

Squats take some time to learn but they are the most important lift you can do, arguably. Yes you'll take time to learn it correctly but the payout is worth it. 

Most of the lifts you listed are less natural than a squat. I go to 5Guys before my workouts too yet at one point I was squatting 3x per week and ask anyone here I'm a fatty as well


----------



## antique (Feb 28, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> If only perfect ppl do squats then explain the over abundance of half squatters in the gym....
> 
> *Squats take some time to learn but they are the most important lift you can do, arguably.* Yes you'll take time to learn it correctly but the payout is worth it.
> 
> Most of the lifts you listed are less natural than a squat. I go to 5Guys before my workouts too yet at one point I was squatting 3x per week and ask anyone here I'm a fatty as well



can you put forward your argument as to why squats are important in upper body development please?


----------



## Fruity (Feb 28, 2015)

I haven't abandoned em. As soon as I get rid of this belly il be squatting my life 5x5. Promise. 


But for now, its all about my upper body.


----------



## Joliver (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Fruity (Feb 28, 2015)

And.... its a squat thread, fukk it lol


----------



## Fruity (Feb 28, 2015)

> can you put forward your argument as to why squats are important in upper body development please


Training the legs boosts the testosterone in your body by circulating great amounts of lactic acid through your blood stream. Or so iv heard.
Iv also heard it puts chunks of meat on the back
I dont know how much of this is true but..

i do reckon its the best core exercise out there.


----------



## Joliver (Feb 28, 2015)

Fruity said:


> And.... its a squat thread, fukk it lol



Friends don't let friends skip the squat.

Even if you don't squat, there is very little lower body work. It's been my experience that people that don't squat typically don't have the lower body strength to deadlift correctly enough to get much in the way of complete lower body stimulation. So deads could be iffy.

If you do chose not to squat, you still need to do something lower body wise.  

But back to your original question, if you are only going to do upper body work, why not split it? No reason to do a complete upper workout 3 days a week.   Do a push/pull or something.

Edit: every thread here tends to end up a squat thread.


----------



## antique (Feb 28, 2015)

Fruity said:


> Training the legs boosts the testosterone in your body by circulating great amounts of lactic acid through your blood stream. Or so iv heard.
> Iv also heard it puts chunks of meat on the back
> *I dont know how much of this is true but..*
> 
> i do reckon its the best core exercise out there.



none of it.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 28, 2015)

antique said:


> can you put forward your argument as to why squats are important in upper body development please?



It's not a bulletproof argument by any stretch but:

1) squats make men out of young boys. Squats are painful, technical, difficult, taxing, etc. When you are able to push through your desire to quit halfway during a set of squats your balls will grow two fold and you will end up twice the man you were previously. Seriously, the ability to grind through a movement that is difficult is what the iron game is all about. 

2) squats will strengthen and build muscle all around your legs, core, hips, low back, glutes, abs, etc. Even your upper back and arms receive work in a good squat although some muscles only get worked isometrically. Strengthening your hips for example will allow better hip drive in the bench press and overhead press. Having a stronger lower back will allow you to do bent over rows and other lifts more safely by increasing the musculature around the hips and back. 

3) they performed a study years ago where for 6months participants only performed squats and/or squat variations. At the end of 6months, they found the participants had also increased pressing strength (bench press) without having done the lift once. Now granted more strength would have been seen training the lift but goes to show you the homeostatic disruption caused by squats. Lifting is all about causing disruption to homeostasis and recovering from that in a super compensated fashion. You can cause localized disruption through isolation lifts or you can cause systemic disruption with compound lifts. Which do you think causes more strength and growth in the end? *hint, no matter how many bb curls, tricep extensions, lat pull downs you do, you'll never be able to cause the same amount of disruption through isolation lifts as you would with compound movements 



Fruity said:


> I haven't abandoned em. As soon as I get rid of this belly il be squatting my life 5x5. Promise.
> 
> But for now, its all about my upper body.



That's good to hear you plan on doing them but if you wait you will just end up being that far behind the curve. Even if you start with a belly and super light to work on form, I'd add them in ASAP.


----------



## antique (Feb 28, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> It's not a bulletproof argument by any stretch but:
> 
> 1) squats make men out of young boys. Squats are painful, technical, difficult, taxing, etc. When you are able to push through your desire to quit halfway during a set of squats your balls will grow two fold and you will end up twice the man you were previously. Seriously, the ability to grind through a movement that is difficult is what the iron game is all about.
> 
> ...



So someone doing squats and nothing else improved their bench press.
Did you find a study that just doing heavy bench improved a squat?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 28, 2015)

antique said:


> So someone doing squats and nothing else improved their bench press.
> Did you find a study that just doing heavy bench improved a squat?



Nope I didn't and the increase in bench wasn't mind blowing either.


----------



## mickems (Feb 28, 2015)

Fruity said:


> I knew that comment was coming.
> 
> Squats are the very reason Iv started focusing on my upper body. To many risks. Deadlifts are as far as Il tread, for now.
> 
> When I get lean il start squatting again tho



every exercise has risk. squatting actually helps my bad knees and bad back. I feel better when I am doing squats. use proper form.


----------



## Fruity (Feb 28, 2015)

Ah all right I'l fukking squat. 
Il be doing a week of mobility stretching first. Need to perfect that rocket science squat after all.



Back to the program.

Workout A is now 

*Squats 5x5 *
Bench press 5x5 
Bent over row 5x5
Pull down(machine) 3x8 
Dumbbell shrugs 3x8 
Cable Tricep extensions 3x8
Barbell bicep curls 3x8
Ab rolls 4x10
Face pulls 3x10


And workout B is 

Squats 5x5  
Deadlift 1x5
Standing shoulder press 5x5
Reverse pull down(machine) 3x8
Close grip bench press 3x8
... need suggestions.


if you wanted a big upper body, big shoulders, chest, thick back. What movements would you put in ? 
I think Workout A is pretty perfect. But B needs to bring much more.


----------

